# Getting to grips with my new Canon EOS 70D



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I acquired a new Canon DSLR with an 18mm-135mm lens a couple of days ago. Back to photography at last after years of compacts. I did a lot of reading up and viewing of videos about the kit before buying it, so getting to grips with the various controls and menus isn't too bad. As with everything, practice makes perfect. I've also been shooting in raw and getting to grips with Lightroom 4.4 for Mac - which I have on trial at the moment. Once again, trial and error and a little pre-education with YouTube videos make it a little easier for a beginner.

I attach a test image below - shot this morning - which is hugely reduced in size to fit on the forum. I've also bought an M42-EOS lens adaptor, and am looking forward to trying out my old Pentax "prime" lenses on the Canon body.


----------

